# The only KITTY i'm not allergic to ^^ [Pic Heavy]



## jenee.sum (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Guys!

So i got a HK haul too! but i didn't get the whole collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wish i had the money to. i only realllllllly wanted the brush set in the beginning...but i left with more than what i had originally had in mind when i got to the store lol, and now i want moreeeeee. lol

but i also picked up a cremesheen glass and plush lash since many ppl rave about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and i got 2 of the HK brush sets hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but only took pic of one. gunna keep it as a backup or just collector's item since u never know if mac and HK are ever gunna do a collab again in the future. hope they do tho! probably the biggest collection seller! (more than barbie, ya?)











































MAC makes me happy


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2009)

I want the bracelet!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I love the title of your haul thread!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I want the bracelet!!!!!_

 
hilly, im scared to wear it! or to use anything! lol i dun wanna scratch it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm even thinking of going really ghetto and putting clear tape all over it to protect it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome haul! I love the title of your haul thread!_

 
thx! hehe it's true, cats make me veryyyy itchy. in this case, it makes me reallly happy.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy your hello kitty goodies.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 14, 2009)

beautiful haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute haul! The bracelet looks so cute!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

Love it!!! Great photos


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 16, 2009)

thx guys!

OMG TIPPY blush is sooooooooooooooo prettty!!!!!!

and i just ordered 2 small makeup bags and 2 purse mirrors online. they sold out in stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but as long as they weren't sold out online. PHEW!

can't wait till they arrive


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovely haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice haul!  I LOVE the tinted lip conditioners!!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## orkira (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful haul.  Love the TLC too!!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 17, 2009)

I love that tote....wish I got one but I dont live close to a store, just a counter


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 17, 2009)

Im definitely enjoying my haul. haven't used the brushes though, but the 109 does not look the same as the full sized one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Nice haul!  I LOVE the tinted lip conditioners!!_

 
This is my first lip conditioner. it's so pretty and smooth. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkHearts2314* 

 
_I love that tote....wish I got one but I dont live close to a store, just a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They don't give it out at the counter? that sucks! i hope i get one with my online order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm greedy.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome haul.... Hey. question... Do you work at the SDM at Kennedy and Eglinton? If not there's someone who looks EXACTLY like you...


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Awesome haul.... Hey. question... Do you work at the SDM at Kennedy and Eglinton? If not there's someone who looks EXACTLY like you..._

 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! C'EST MOI!!! hahahahahahhaa

stalker...


jk lol

I've never seen u before though! Don't think i've ever provided you with my exquisite SDM service.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 18, 2009)

wTH i didnt get that bag & i went to the mac store !!!!!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! C'EST MOI!!! hahahahahahhaa

stalker...


jk lol

I've never seen u before though! Don't think i've ever provided you with my exquisite SDM service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL... I just ran in there on Saturday night, and bought some face cream and gum....I thought you looked familiar and it just all came together now....I've never seen you before either and I am in there atleast once a week


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_wTH i didnt get that bag & i went to the mac store !!!!!!!_

 
aww, how much did you spend? i think there is a minimum purchase to be eligible for the free bag. i couldn't tell you cuz i got wayyyyyyy over what would be considered to be a "reasonable" minimum purchase amount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe they ran out as well?


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_LOL... I just ran in there on Saturday night, and bought some face cream and gum....I thought you looked familiar and it just all came together now....I've never seen you before either and I am in there atleast once a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL did i cash you out? cuz i realllllly don't remember you. I've been there over a year now, so maybe you just come in when i'm not there. do you drop by during the day or night?

OMG!! NEW LISE WATIER 24 HR GLAM MASCARA is amazzzingg!!!! i totalllly love it!!! did you see it on display!?!?


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice haul!  
What color/shade is the lip condition and lipstick? Thanks! =) 

-Joyceee


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nocturnellejoy* 

 
_Very nice haul!  
What color/shade is the lip condition and lipstick? Thanks! =) 

-Joyceee_

 
thx joyceee! the lip conditioner is Popster and lipstick is Strayin'


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 20, 2009)

wow wow wow
i envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy


----------

